# White Muscadine Wine



## tatud4life (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a good muscadine white wine recipe? I have one, but it is for only 3 quarts. Or does anyone know a place where I can get one? Thanks!!!


----------



## toddrod (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is mine. It comes out very good.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RndghZEW5GI[/ame]


----------



## tatud4life (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Todd!!!! I love your trellises!!! I've never thought of using fence poles for that. Do you have wires strung as support for your blackberries? They look great as well. I couldn't help but notice that it looks like you have some peppers growing also. Nice use of your space!!!!


----------



## toddrod (Aug 19, 2012)

For my blackberries I use a cattle panel with 4 metal post. 

i am planning on doing an all juice white muscadine this year if I have enough grapes. For the video recipe, this year I am uisng 3 gallons of juice and instead of the Niagra I will be adding a Calofornia White grape concentrate.


----------



## tatud4life (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice!!! I need to figure something out for my blackberries and raspberries. What I have now is too hard to harvest with.


----------

